# Traveling



## doglover44 (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you travel to other coruses or do you like to play at your home course ?


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

doglover44 said:


> Do you travel to other coruses or do you like to play at your home course ?


I do both! I love traveling and having great golf vacation in different places, at the same time, I also like playing at my home course, near my place. It depends on the time and schedule of work..


----------



## Fangirl_Golfer (Mar 24, 2014)

I play the most at my home course (Bethpage), but I've traveled down to North Carolina to meet with family and friends to get a game or two in! I've played forest creek golf club and that was a ton of fun!


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I do both. I like to play at home most of the time but also golf during vacations. I normally play better on courses I have never played. No bad memories.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

I like to do both. I even like to play during vacations as we will learn better.


----------



## henryb (Oct 29, 2015)

Check out golftripsNOW, the first website in the world where you can book both your tee times and hotels in real time!The easiest way to book your golf vacation!


----------

